# Il Manchester City cambia stemma



## juventino (6 Luglio 2016)

Non solo allenatore e giocatori; il Manchester City, nella stagione che sta per cominciare, si presenterà ai nastri di partenza con un logo nuovo.







Il nuovo stemma apparirà ovviamente anche sulla nuova maglia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

quello di prima era molto molto meglio..sbaglio o sembra quello del leicester?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

La maglia è fantastica. Credo la comprerò


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Non è brutto ma preferivo quello precedente.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

In onore a? Cossacks European Wars?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Tutto bello


----------



## Tic (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In onore a? Cossacks European Wars?



Si basa sullo stemma degli anni 60, la rosa sta per la Contea e la nave per il canale di Manchester


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

il mio falegname con 30mila lire lo faceva meglio - cit.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2016)

Non è brutto ma quello attuale è decisamente più bello.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> il mio falegname con 30mila lire lo faceva meglio - cit.



il tuo falegname fa disegni?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il tuo falegname fa disegni?



no, infatti. Pensa che considerazione ho di questo disegno..
Se è per questo non accetta manco pagamenti in lire


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> no, infatti. Pensa che considerazione ho di questo disegno..
> Se è per questo non accetta manco pagamenti in lire



però la gamba di aldo giovanni e giacomo la sa fare


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Sembra lo stemma "ufficioso" che trovi in PES


----------



## Heaven (7 Luglio 2016)

A me da l'impressione di "arabo" questo stemma 

Quello di prima era decisamente più bello


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2016)

Lo stemma non è male però quello vecchio era fantastico, uno dei più belli sinceramente.


----------



## Serginho (7 Luglio 2016)

Cambiassero pure nome e città a questo punto


----------

